# My new Generator for camping.



## sgzeroone (Jun 5, 2013)

I was doing some research on the best generator to take when camping with the family and I found this blog post that had some good info and testimonial, so I decided to pick one up and I have to admit the generator worked out just as promised. 

Powerhouse 1000W Inverter Generator

I actually went to there site zequip.com and talked to their guy Rob and he was very knowledgeable and helpful. 

Just wanted to share my news of a new generator for camping and where I got it.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Glad it worked out for ya!


----------



## qgd (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice!  In my opinion, powerhouse, honda, and yamaha are the go to brands for inverter generators. They're portable, compact and most important of all, super quiet!


----------

